

20 great Windows open source projects you should get to know - systems
http://www.networkworld.com/community/20-open-source-windows-tools?page=0%2C0

======
ComputerGuru
Windows is a great platform for Open Source development. Microsoft has
welcomed open source software to their platform (after all, free software is a
good way to get people to use your paid OS) and has made it pretty easy
(despite the closed-source nature of the platform itself) for developers to
embrace Windows as an alternative open-source platform.

It's not as surprising as it seems - given that Windows is the world's most
popular OS, it makes sense that famous open source projects like Firefox have
great portions of their userbase firmly planted in the Windows world.

However, I am puzzled as to the author's choice of software for that list....
None of the 20 products he mentions would have made it to my top 100 list of
greatest open source software for Windows.

------
narag
I miss a few: Inno Setup (very good installer generator), eMule, Putty,
Privoxy, Wireshark... it's strange that only Thunderbird is mentioned from
Mozilla's offer.

In Windows there is also a lot of good freeware that's not open source: all
the utilities from Sysinternals (now bought by Microsoft), Colin Wilson's
resource editor, 7-zip compressor, Foxit...

------
ScottWhigham
Was there a list of all of them somewhere? I don't want to click on 10
different "next" links to find out if I'm interested in any.

